# Ok MPers.  I have to learn on the quick.



## Deda (Sep 18, 2008)

I have to make 200 soaps, I've decided to make them up in MP. If I need more then I will plan ahead and CP the suckers. Unless I completely fall in love with the MP then who knows!  

I tried it a few times, but I always get it too hot and then it stinks.  I think I can restrain myself and not boil the soap.

My issue is color.  I will have an embedded Star in white surrounded by bright pink.  I'm using a round PVC tube mold DH made and a separate tube mold from Jody's for the star.  

Can I use WSPs Mica Sparkles?  I keep reading about migration and bleeding.  Is there is preference of powder over liquid?  Is there morph?  Any other issues I should read up on?  

Now packaging.  I had PET boxes made to fit my Kelsei mold soaps, I love the look and I found something similar in a round box with a round lid at papermart.com.  They are pricey but this is more of a promo thing so I'm ok with the added cost.  My regular boxes are made with air hole on the ends but the round ones have no holes.  They are water-tight when taped shut. If I use cello tape to seal the open edges will that work to keep them from sweating?  The box size is 3.75 x 1. and the soap out of the mold is 3.5 x 1.  Should I be wrapping them further.  Does MP shrink?

Thank you in advance for all your imput!  I am COMPLETELY open to any suggestions.



Edited to ask - what is the best MP base to use?  WSP?  Please and thank you!


----------



## digit (Sep 18, 2008)

I do not know about the other questions, but I do have a fondness for TKB micas and colors. I just recently got the neon pink pigment powder, says it is popular with soapers because it is non-bleeding, but I have not tried it yet.
http://74.50.13.21/index.php?item=71&re ... cond%3DAND

You could lightly dust the soaps with sparklies or do a brush stroke dash from the star for that "Star Dust" look. I have used the 24k gold from TKB in/on CP and it stays bright gold.

Digit


----------



## Deda (Sep 18, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> I do not know about the other questions, but I do have a fondness for TKB micas and colors. I just recently got the neon pink pigment powder, says it is popular with soapers because it is non-bleeding, but I have not tried it yet.
> http://74.50.13.21/index.php?item=71&re ... cond%3DAND
> 
> You could lightly dust the soaps with sparklies or do a brush stroke dash from the star for that "Star Dust" look. I have used the 24k gold from TKB in/on CP and it stays bright gold.
> ...



That's a great site for colors!  I love it!  Do you know if they include the INCI info?  I can't find it anywhere.

Brushing would be beautiful, but I'm afraid to start something so labor intensive and not be able to keep it consistent.


----------



## digit (Sep 18, 2008)

Deda said:
			
		

> That's a great site for colors!  I love it!  Do you know if they include the INCI info?  I can't find it anywhere.
> 
> Brushing would be beautiful, but I'm afraid to start something so labor intensive and not be able to keep it consistent.


Ya got me on INCA, but I am certain a phone call would anwer that. Here are the MSDS lists: http://www.wholesalecolors.com/display_page.php?i=4  The powders are half way down. I did not see an INCA, but do you need one? Is "pigment" the same?

For consistancy, what about a quick template? Lay over the soap, brush stroke, move on to the next one? It shouldn't gunk up fast with so little mica being used. 

Digit


----------



## Deda (Sep 18, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> Deda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going for this look.  So the imbed is a must have.






And I must have the INCI for labeling.  Grrrr.


----------



## digit (Sep 18, 2008)

For the template, I meant if you want to do a streak of "star dust", such as a sparkly trail from the star, not as the star. Then you would be consistant on the trail. Fire up your mind reading abilities..........see the pic in my head?    

The neon pink would be fab for this. IMHO.

Give TKB a ring, I have known several folks to call and note they are very helpful and pleasent. 

Digit


----------



## Deda (Sep 18, 2008)

I just got off the phone with Kaila.  Very nice lady, and funny, too.

That gorgeous pink doesn't have an INCI, she said its a craft product and one wasn't needed.  But I must have one, I know the whole 'soap needs no ingredients' thing.  How I wish it was that easy.  They have lots of other nice color products, though.  I really can't wait until all my other projects are bedded so I can go back with a nice cup of coffee and browse and dream....

Thanks for an awesome source!


----------



## digit (Sep 18, 2008)

INCI names include ultramarine, oxides, mica, titanium dioxide and so on. These are considered "pigments". Now, I wonder what the constituents are for the neon pink. 

But like you said, there are many other colors. Did you look at the POP colors? Mega bright & beautiful. The good thing about micas is that they not bleed. And the INCI will be mica, probably TD and the colorant. I have used them in CP to get a soft pastel or in your face color.

I am in my sparkly phase right now.    

Digit


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 18, 2008)

M&P does not orph.

M&P does shrink if exposed to air but it happens over a period of time. In an airtight box you should be fine. 

Those star shaped tube molds are harder than hell to get the soap out of. You could not pay me enough to try & make those things work w/ M&P. I tried & tried, I nearly broke my fingers a few times & ended up cut more than once. It will be a difficult!!!

I think you will also struggle w/ getting the star centered. In my experience they are too much trouble & just don't work out like you would expect them too :? .

You could pour white soap into a cake pan, let it harden & then use a cookie cutter in the shape of a star to get embeds. They would not work in a loaf mold, but you could drop them down into inividual round bar  molds.


----------



## Deda (Sep 18, 2008)

I have star cavity embed molds, but I can't find 3.5 to 4 inch round cavity molds.  I was thinking along those same lines!  Any ideas where to buy those? I don't want the star centered, but sorta off to the side.  I figured that I could freeze to release the mold.  God I hope that works, if not DH is going to have to cut a star shaped pusher. (more work)

My PVC mold is a hair more than 4 - so I figured that after the final unmolding I could cut with a 3.5 cookie cutter.  Save the scrap trims for remelting or use in something else.

Geez, ladies.  I so hope I can do this.


----------



## digit (Sep 18, 2008)

Something along the line of this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The tail done in gold or silver done with a brush stroke. 

Or the star in sparkly white and the background in sparkly pink mica.   

Digit


----------



## Deda (Sep 18, 2008)

Digit, that would be so so cute!

But I'm limited to _trying_ to recreate the logo.


Do all think that CP would be easier to unmold and work with? I have enough time to do CP.  

But after all the recent MP banter and seeing all the pretty and creative things you all do I was thinking....


----------



## digit (Sep 18, 2008)

Deda said:
			
		

> I was thinking....


 I find that this usually gets me in trouble.     

Hold on, something will come up. I saw some round flat molds, but doing 200........4 at a time, well.........that could take some time.

Digit


----------



## Deda (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok, please don't hate me. 

1 more question.  Does Vanilla brown up in Clear MP?

I have a bottle of SW Pink Sugar.  It smells so good, but I haven't used it in CP after my initial test....  so wrong, that brown.

I bought vanilla neutralizer and I will do a test run on all this to iron out the kinks.  Use a more stable EO if I need to.

Am I being a little overly cautious?  I am really excited about trying the MP.  

I have great respect for all your collective knowledge.  With that in mind and my COMPLETE and total lack of experience with MP, do you think I am biting off more than I can chew? Is is that hard?  Am I over simplifying the process?  

I always thought MP was a creative thing.  These soaps have ZERO creativity, except for packaging.  I have a design of how I need them to look, so it's all about the end result.  No room for pesky muses in this one.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 18, 2008)

Sometimes the vanilla stabalizer works in M&P & sometimes it does not. M&P browns bad! 



> I figured that I could freeze to release the mold.


I tried that 1/2 doz times w/o much success.

I don't guess you want to pay to have silicone molds made too look like the logo huh? Then you would just be pouring a few at a time & your labor woud be very intense.

How about cookie cutting the stars & then cookie cutiing the circles w/ the stars embedded. Cooki cutter soaps are THE hottest trend in M&P right now.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 18, 2008)

http://wholesalesuppliesplus.com/St...61&CategoryID=1774&CategoryName=Metal+Cutters

Check out this etsy shop for M&P cookie cutter inspiration: http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?ref=sr_list_3&listing_id=15342760


----------



## Deda (Sep 18, 2008)

You are a genius!

That's exactly what Im going to do!

Thank you thank you thank you, both!

edited to say I am sending you both some socialvibe.com soap!  I will just add it to the Halloween swap box!  

I'm Dancing!


----------



## Deda (Sep 18, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> http://wholesalesuppliesplus.com/St...61&CategoryID=1774&CategoryName=Metal+Cutters
> 
> Check out this etsy shop for M&P cookie cutter inspiration: http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?ref=sr_list_3&listing_id=15342760



So funny!  Last month I made "sort of clear" soap with sugar and ethanol, it looks a little similar, not as nice as those!  I made salt soap and then shredded scraps to curls and covered with my murky clear attempt. 
*This Picture* shows how it looks.  Note that the blue is craft store "stinky burned" MP, the pink and green are the ethanol/sugar soap.  I did the blue for comparison.  I have a ways to go.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 18, 2008)

Cool! That is clear CP? I hear that is VERY tricky to do!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 18, 2008)

Cool! That is clear CP? I hear that is VERY tricky to do! Did you read the transparent ddoap making book? I forget who it's by. You know the one I am talking about.


----------



## Deda (Sep 18, 2008)

I got the book at the library.  It was all green, pink, purple and aqua on the cover.  No help there! The book was mucho helpful, My memory - not so much.

It wasn't too hard, just took hours and hours.  I had to melt it down multiple times to get it clear.

Edited: Yes, clear - sorta - CP.


----------



## digit (Sep 22, 2008)

Deda said:
			
		

> I got the book at the library.  It was all green, pink, purple and aqua on the cover.  No help there!


 Actually, it is. I think in colors.    Was it this one: http://www.amazon.com/Making-Transparen ... 65&sr=8-14

Hope everything works perfectly for the star soap!! Now, about those sparklies........   

Digit


----------



## Deda (Sep 22, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> Hope everything works perfectly for the star soap!! Now, about those sparklies........
> 
> Digit



Flamingo Mica!


----------



## digit (Sep 22, 2008)

Woo-Hoo!!!!!!!!  Flamingo pink speaks to me.     Thanks!!!!!!

Digit doin' the happy dance


----------

